# white sand



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

Just wondering if anyone could give me names of the types of sand and places you have got it from.. such as the pool sand, or the sand from home depot. just not sure whats safe and whats not.
thanks

matt


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

cant remember what its called but you just go to ur local Pool store and get pool sand it is safe for your fish


----------



## wally43 (Feb 23, 2007)

silica sand just make sure u wash it first i got a 80lb bag for 6 bucks that covered my 65g with about 2.5 to 3 inchs all around looks really nice too i like it but i've seen a lot of tanks with black sand which looks good to. 
wally


----------



## 77gp454 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have set up 3 sand tanks. Silica sand (black) was a pain. It took a while to clean and settle, looks great though. If you want natural colored sand, go with pool filter sand. I got a 50lb. bag for 6.99 from Pool City. It hardly needed cleaned at all. I put 5 lb at a time in a bucket, let the bathtub spickit run in it, letting it over flow. I let it run for 10-15 minutes, hand mixing it a couple times, just to be completely anal about it. A few minutes may of been fine. The tank wasnt cloudy at all after I put it all in. Nice heavy grains too.


----------



## mum74985 (Apr 29, 2007)

I used both sand before white sand from home depot and pool sand. You can see the different that pool sand look just a bit bigger. Pool sand are very easy to clean, look cleaner, never had any problem with although it cost a bit more then play sand. Play sand at home depot are way cheaper, it's about $5 a bag (50lbs), it a pain to clean. You have to take time and be patient with them. It will take about 24hrs to settle after putting in the tank. A lot more work then pool sand, however the result come out the same.


----------



## CloneME (Feb 24, 2006)

Ya I went with play sand in my 125 and 38g tanks. It looks ok but you just have to keep up on cleanings so debris doensn't pile up on it. Otherwise it is ok. As stated it is very cheap. I think its easier to clean when you first put it in your tank if you fill the tank only about 1/3 full after adding the sand. Then remove this water and does this again a couple more times. Decreases the time for everyting to settle after you fill up your tank a ton.
E


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

77gp454 said:


> I have set up 3 sand tanks. Silica sand (black) was a pain. It took a while to clean and settle, looks great though. If you want natural colored sand, go with pool filter sand. I got a 50lb. bag for 6.99 from Pool City. It hardly needed cleaned at all. I put 5 lb at a time in a bucket, let the bathtub spickit run in it, letting it over flow. I let it run for 10-15 minutes, hand mixing it a couple times, just to be completely anal about it. A few minutes may of been fine. The tank wasnt cloudy at all after I put it all in. Nice heavy grains too.


I got 100 pound bag for $15 at home depot of pure white sand, it has been working great. Where did you find black silica sand?


----------



## mbraun15 (Feb 23, 2003)

Could any of u post some picutres of your tanks with the diff sands in it?


----------



## skubasteve! (Feb 14, 2007)

I got 100 lbs of playsand from menards for less than $5.


----------



## stevedave (Apr 1, 2007)

mbraun15 said:


> Could any of u post some picutres of your tanks with the diff sands in it?


Here's a couple shitty pics of my black sand setup:


----------



## wartooth (May 11, 2007)

I went to home depot and looked for pool sand in the pool section and didn't find it. I was redirected to the building materials section. I didn't see anything labeled "pool sand". I asked the worker and he didn't know what I was talking about until I said "silica sand" and he showed me the bag and the sand looked gray. The play sand next to it actually looked whiter. Does this sound right?

Because, in the few pics I've see, the white sand looks really white like baking soda.


----------



## Puff (Feb 14, 2005)

you would need to go to a pool supply store to find the pool filter sand. home depot and stuff have no clue what it is usually.lol


----------



## compton4x4 (Aug 5, 2007)

you could go to PETSMART, they sell FRESH/SALT water aquarium sand. It's kind of expensive, like 5-10 dollars cheaper than Live Sand. It's very FINE, and dense. Needs some cleaning but not more than dirty ass play sand.


----------



## Wussola (Jan 25, 2006)

I went to a local pool store and bought some white filter sand (see pic below). The pool sand is awesome and very easy to clean prior to putting it in the tank.

Before that I went to Home Depot and got some play sand ... hated it. It took forever to clean and then it looked like mud when wet. I didn't even put it in my tank.


----------

